# Miniature Guns



## PeterT (Feb 13, 2019)

There is just something really cool about miniaturized objects. Or maybe I am just strange that way LOL. I've seen this fellow on other forums but gives a bit of insight what goes into developing them. In many respects its similar to miniature engines or miniature locomotives or... he touches on that. Its not just multiply all the parts by X% Some things scale but many things don;t. But I digress....
There are other vids in the series on YouTube & other craftsman that have made remarkable 'Weapons of Miniature Destruction' haha. Enjoy


----------

